# Okay which is more fun for a Lycanthrope Story?



## Xouls_klattic (Jul 15, 2009)

So anyway I am writing again, THe one I am gonna start is a modern lycanthrope story, but I am stuck on one little tid bit.  I don't want to have the main character get bitten but I don't want it ending up like teen wolf either.  SO my question to you guys is, which do you think needs to be done more, the charcter that knows what he is and can control it, ( and I do hybrids, not oh look i can turn into a full wolf.  I think its just so much more epic when the werewolf tears through your car grabs you with a clawed hand and mutter to you in a low gutteral almost growl like voice), or the character who is aware of what he is likes it and is afraid at the same time cause of what he is capable of?


----------



## Orbital_S (Jul 16, 2009)

Stories about having a beast inside you are always more interesting when the character has dissonance between enjoying the altered state and fearing the damage it can do; it's classic Freud stuff, and it allows for a lot of conflict with other characters on both sides.  So, I'd go with the latter option.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 16, 2009)

Make him a furry that likes it so much he jizzes in his pants every time he changes, then goes and tries to hump the neighbor's cat.


....I would say go with the "Oh  my god I'm a monster but omg monsters are fun" way. Just make sure not to slather too much angst in there, there's a fine line between drama and just too much.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 16, 2009)

Interesting, I actually started a novel I put on hold with people exactly like this, only I have a wide variety of animals; everything from a zebra to a Bengal to a penguin XD The story is somewhat centered around my main character, who just so happens to be a snow leopard himself 

Anyhow, how sane is he when he changes? When he's in his hybrid form, does he turn into a rabid beast, or does he look at himself in the mirror and go: "Holy crap!"? 

It's this difference that is probably your key to determine which one he is. Him knowing who he is and can't control it would seem to me to lean more toward him becoming just a wild, thoughtless mutt. While he would probably like it more if he were aware of his own actions.


----------



## Xouls_klattic (Jul 16, 2009)

VÃ¶lf said:


> Interesting, I actually started a novel I put on hold with people exactly like this, only I have a wide variety of animals; everything from a zebra to a Bengal to a penguin XD The story is somewhat centered around my main character, who just so happens to be a snow leopard himself
> 
> Anyhow, how sane is he when he changes? When he's in his hybrid form, does he turn into a rabid beast, or does he look at himself in the mirror and go: "Holy crap!"?
> 
> It's this difference that is probably your key to determine which one he is. Him knowing who he is and can't control it would seem to me to lean more toward him becoming just a wild, thoughtless mutt. While he would probably like it more if he were aware of his own actions.




Well the angle I'm going with is that He is fully aware of his condition.  THe twist I was thinking about putting on it is that the "beast" as it gets know as , I"m thinking of giving it its own sentience, a second character so to speak.  The main character thinks He can control it, the problem happens and he'll come to the relization that he has to either work with this character or become one with it.

    I was thinking about having another lycanthrope be the one to teach him about what it trully means to be one.  And they get murdered being his motivation to fight the antagonist(s).

   See I've decided that the supernaturalls in the world are still hidden and our society makes it even easier than it was in medieval times to do so.   However in the world there are roughly 10,000,000 million vampires that either    introduce themselves as such, or a specific group that masquerade as lycantheropes, whereas there are only 500,000 lycanthrope left in  the world for the simple fact most can't achieve a certain level of control and either are killed, capture and studied by the governement, or end up forever stuck in animal form and end up in a zoo.


----------



## foozzzball (Jul 17, 2009)

10 000 000 million vampires = 10 000 000 000 000 vampires = ten thousand billion vampires.

More math:

Surface of the earth: Approx 500 000 000 000 square kilometres, including oceans.

Hence: The entire PLANET has a population density of 20 vampires per square kilometre.

That's like a fairly empty suburb. EVERYWHERE.


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 17, 2009)

A good Lycanthrope story? Are those still being made?

As for my suggestion, make a story based around a person describing how his life was, starting at his early childhood. He doesn't actually have to find out, ever, what he is himself, and then near the end of the story (imagine after a couple of chapters), it ends with his journal coming to an end of it's pages, and it's author heading out to hunt beneath the moon yet again. Eh. I dunno. xD Good luck, anyways.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Jul 17, 2009)

I agree with the wolf side being a totally different character, sort of the main character's Id in flesh and fur, it's not intentionally evil, it just doesn't understand why it can't eat the cat next door, steal the sports car of the rich guy down the street, and go get laid. (if the woman in question is drunk enough)
even more funny is you can mock twilight a little by giving him a pain in the ass teen girl obsessed with him.
She's a goth that has a romanticized idea in her head, and both sides of the main character think she's kind of creepy.


----------



## Xouls_klattic (Jul 17, 2009)

foozzzball said:


> 10 000 000 million vampires = 10 000 000 000 000 vampires = ten thousand billion vampires.
> 
> More math:
> 
> ...



my bad, Didn't think only meant to say 10 million.
I'd say 20 vampires every square kilometer might get ridiculous


----------

